# Calligraphy video...



## MDWine (Jun 25, 2014)

I just saw this for the first time, and thought you'd like to see it.
It's quite captivating!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMolEvB5EqA


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

interesting...

I was waiting to hear a fart though... lol


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 23, 2014)

It is quite relaxing to watch actually....kind of meditative.

Thanks for posting it.

Bill


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

Longest I ever watched someone write, but i felt like I was going to catch ADD :wink:


----------



## John Pratt (Jul 23, 2014)

Hypnotic. I liked the side angle watching the nib flex back and forth like it was the mandible on some bug or animal.


----------

